
Elon Musk didn’t delete SpaceX and Tesla from Facebook, developer says - startupflix
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2018/04/19/tesla-spacex-musk-delete-facebook/?amp=0
======
danso
Unpublishing pages isn't nothing -- disabled pages can't interact with fans or
be interacted with, which is the main reason why a company would want to have
one. But maybe they're holding off on deleting it because they might later
realize it's a useful (and cheap and efficient) channel for outreach.

edit: or maybe disabling (but not deleting) is the best way to make sure the
Tesla/SpaceX pages don't get name-squatted when they are released?

~~~
tardigras
I think that's exactly why they went with unpublishing the page, rather than
deleting it. They would lose all their followers and data, which is the
hardest thing about leaving a platform like Facebook - the historical context
you leave behind.

This also means that the data still remains available to Facebook as well, so
while it isn't nothing, it's not nearly as dramatic of a statement that Elon
originally made.

